# gonzaga over san diego in ot



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

and rick majerus is miserable, thats a shame.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

rainman said:


> and rick majerus is miserable, thats a shame.


Yep, he's the worst announcer I've ever heard....Why does he even have a job?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Another marvelous win for the Zags :rofl:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yep, he's the worst announcer I've ever heard....Why does he even have a job?


i dont have a problem with a color commentator pointing out a team's strengths or shortcomings, i think that's why they're there. however when you clearly root for one team over another i think you're not doing your job. he should stick to eating pizza. as for the game the guard play or lack thereof is going to be their downfall there, i would have liked to have seen some gradual improvement throughout the year from pargo and p-mac and even raivio, obviously its not going to happen.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

That game was bull****.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I saw about 5 plays where Adam just let a San Diego player score for free.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Another marvelous win for the Zags :rofl:


Hey, we won...

I'd rather win close games at home against teams were supposed to beat rather than lose at home to teams like Penn St.

We have won all the games we were supposed to win (with the exception of Washington, where we were severly unhealthy)...than teams like Duke who lose to Florida St. or Memphis losing to UAB, or UCONN losing to Marquette...

These close games will be good for us when tourney time comes anyways...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'd rather win close games at home against teams were supposed to beat rather than lose at home to teams like Penn St.


Your attempts to bash whoever says something not pro-Gonzaga by picking out a loss for their team is childish.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Hey, we won...
> 
> I'd rather win close games at home against teams were supposed to beat rather than lose at home to teams like Penn St.
> 
> ...


By the way Florida State, UAB, and Marquette are all far superior teams when compared to San Diego, San Francisco, Loyola Marymount, and the like. The Zags are cool, but don't hype them up to be this fantastic team, they play in a decent conference which has seen a down year this year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Hey, we won...
> 
> I'd rather win close games at home against teams were supposed to beat rather than lose at home to teams like Penn St.


LoL like that really hurts me.. Whoopdie damn do.. Penn State played a better game.. Sure it was embarrasing and cost us the Big Ten Title this year but whatever.. Love your attempts like this.. Keep it up.. Cant wait to see when the most hyped team recently in college basketball history that has done nothing gets knocked out early.. Illinois will lose in the 1st Round and that's fine with me.. but when a team like I dunno a 19-12 team or something like that knocks them out in the 1st round dont come back to me with any more stupid comments.. Then again that could be a stupid comment on my part.. 

Your acting as if I'm still hurt over a loss to a football school.. No I'm not.. Infact that's long gone after replying to this post.. 

I'd rather have a team overachieving at 25-5 then a team at 26-3 in a brutal brutal brutal conference..


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I think zagsfan20 should be renamed "Ad Hominem."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Look, Gonzaga should have lost that game. A lot of phantom calls against the Torreros in that game.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Look, Gonzaga should have lost that game. A lot of phantom calls against the Torreros in that game.


Don't tell that to zagsfan though, he's going to point out the worst loss that Bradley had...LOOK OUT!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like Gonzaga and I like Morrison but the more I watch Gonzaga the less I find that I like. 

They play a tough non-conference schedule and play well in it, but when it comes to conference games they have them repeatedly handed to them by the refs. Im not even one to comment on the refs hardly ever, but in several games this year that I've seen of Gonzaga I find myself in amazement at how they "pull out" wins on their home court.

Yes I understand this will warrant a mention by zagsfan20 about LSU's loss to Houston. :laugh:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Look, Gonzaga should have lost that game. A lot of phantom calls against the Torreros in that game.


Point is they won, and thats all that matters when it comes down to it...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> By the way Florida State, UAB, and Marquette are all far superior teams when compared to San Diego, San Francisco, Loyola Marymount, and the like. The Zags are cool, but don't hype them up to be this fantastic team, they play in a decent conference which has seen a down year this year.


and yet they still _win_ all the games they are supposed to...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Point is they won, and thats all that matters when it comes down to it...


Your right and history rarely remember's bad ref calls over time, but one thing history does remember is hasty exits in the NCAA tournament...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TM said:


> Your attempts to bash whoever says something not pro-Gonzaga by picking out a loss for their team is childish.


Its pointing out that nearly every team has lost a game that they were supposed to win, but Gonzaga hasn't so to discredit them for playing teams close but still pulling out what matters (the win) is silly...

I'm not trying to detract from other fans teams, I just use them as an example they are familiar with that shows that in the NCAA anything can happen and to expect a team to win by a wide margin everytime isn't going to happen...The better teams generally find out a way to pull out close games against inferior competition no matter how close the score....Just ask Duke, who narrowly pulled out a win at home by a near half court shot, but does anyone talk about how they almost lost? nope, they talk about it as a win as it should be...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> Your right and history rarely remember's bad ref calls over time, but one thing history does remember is hasty exits in the NCAA tournament...


and Gonzaga's not the only team of recent memory that hasn't lived up to their hype in the NCAA tournament...ask Jay Bilas about that...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Just ask Duke, who narrowly pulled out a win at home by a near half court shot, but does anyone talk about how they almost lost? nope, they talk about it as a win as it should be...


Actually, people talk about it all the time.

I can't tell you how many times I've heard "Duke should have lost to Va Tech" or "Duke needed a miracle to beat a bad Va Tech team at home."


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Truth said:


> Actually, people talk about it all the time.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've heard "Duke should have lost to Va Tech" or "Duke needed a miracle to beat a bad Va Tech team at home."


I never hear about it, maybe its because I live out on the west coast, but never do I hear national media pundits talk about (as they shouldn't) because it counts as a W in the win/loss column...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm going to be upfront and say the zags arent that great and an early exit wouldnt surprise me, that being sad they didnt win last night because of the refs. if the game was called the way it should have been belser would have fouled out in the first half, he held morrison up every time he flashed across the lane and very rarely was it called. majerus had most of you thinking he was getting some sort of star treatment but i say b.s. if it were the nba the san diego team wouldnt have had enough players to end the game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The only way that other WCC teams can stop Batista and Morrison is to try and play as physical as possible usually fouling them, which leads to lobsided free throw attempt ratio's between the two teams, which is part of the reason why they say that we get all the calls...We use a lot of screens and attack the rim more than the other teams who rely on the outside shots to try and beat us, which also helps explain why we shoot more free throws than other teams...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> *The only way that other WCC teams can stop Batista and Morrison is to try and play as physical as possible usually fouling them, which leads to lobsided free throw attempt ratio's* between the two teams, which is part of the reason why they say that we get all the calls...We use a lot of screens and attack the rim more than the other teams who rely on the outside shots to try and beat us, which also helps explain why we shoot more free throws than other teams...


That is exactly what happens to Duke in the ACC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gonzaga playing 8-on-5 tonight?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Gonzaga - Winners or just not that good*

Power rankings which look at the score in relation to the opponent have Gonzaga as being overrated. For example, Pomeroy has them at #24.

It's not just one game... they have had many close calls all season long against questionable teams. 

After saying many times that Gonzaga is a top 8 team, that just will not get a 2 seed, I nnow say they are a 3 seed, who is not one of the twelve best teams in the country.

They are the most logical choice for a big first round upset.

JMO - I hold no grudges against Gonzaga, so I have no interest in being biased against them. I have just seen them have to many close games - at some point it moves from clutch to being somewhat lucky and not that good.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> and Gonzaga's not the only team of recent memory that hasn't lived up to their hype in the NCAA tournament...ask Jay Bilas about that...


If you continue to fuel your arguments by comparing Gonzaga with others mistakes you wont get anywhere. Why say that its ok for your flawed team to remain flawed just because some other flawed team does the same?

Real fans see the worst in their team and want them to improve, not just going around blindly stating how awesome their team is, when there is _obvious glaring_ room for improvement...

Id rather my team fix its weaknesses then have the rest of the nation not see them.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Gonzaga - Winners or just not that good*

what round do they lose, JN?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Gonzaga - Winners or just not that good*

Round 1 or 2 - they will not beat a 6 seed.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Gonzaga - Winners or just not that good*

Hmm... Gonzaga just got away with a foul there.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Gonzaga - Winners or just not that good*

Batista just got hacked... evens it out.


----------



## CollegeBasketballlove (Mar 7, 2006)

Goal tending...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats to Gonzaga. Barely beating Loyola Marymount and the Terreros on your home court. Very impressive.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wow, look at how much Morrison and his teammates celebrate for winning a crappy tournament at home. 

Better celebreate in these, because your class hasn't had much success in the real tournament.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Wow, look at how much Morrison and his teammates celebrate for winning a crappy tournament at home.
> 
> Better celebreate in these, because your class hasn't had much success in the real tournament.


why wouldnt they celebrate. morrison, knight, batista's last game at home in front of a bunch of kids they went to school with for their college careers. i would be dissapointed if they got so jaded that it didnt mean anything to run the table in their conferance, most of us zags fans will be the first to admit they arent the greatest team around, why cant the rest of you genius's give them some respect or is that only for the duke's and uconns of the world.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

JN hates duke. Why do YOU stereotype? If you don't root for the team being discussed, then you have to be a Duke, UNC, or UConn fan?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I have to agree with rainman on this one. I think a lot of the celebration came from the fact that it was a lot of those guys last games.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> JN hates duke. Why do YOU stereotype? If you don't root for the team being discussed, then you have to be a Duke, UNC, or UConn fan?



I don't hate Duke.. as much as I used too anyway. I vowed not to make a bitter post about Duke this year, and I have held to that ( I think ) 

Have to use my venom against someone, and tonight the victim was Gonzaga. I don't really hate them, I was just cheering for them to lose tonight.

Is cheering for a favourite to lose not OK anymore. Is it no longer OK to choose a team to cheer for in one game to make the experience more enjoyable. I guess not.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> I have to agree with rainman on this one. I think a lot of the celebration came from the fact that it was a lot of those guys last games.



Fair enough. It was a spur of the moment post, after I was hoping they would lose tonight. It was senior night, so fair enough, they deserved to have a good time with the victory.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zags, like George Washington are frauds. NCAA tournament is going to show it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Zags, like George Washington are frauds. NCAA tournament is going to show it.


I agree wholeheartedly. Gonzaga has Morrison and he may be good for a game or two of wins depending on the seeding. The seeding however will not be accurate because they dont play anyone after December...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gonzaga did it again.. BEST TEAM EVER!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

But they did beat a .500 Big Ten Team, a .500 A-10 Team., and a .500 ACC Team....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> But they did beat a .500 Big Ten Team, a .500 A-10 Team., and a .500 ACC Team....


and lost by a final shot against the #1 team in the nation after 3 games in 3 days and a triple overtime game the night before to boot...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> If you continue to fuel your arguments by comparing Gonzaga with others mistakes you wont get anywhere. Why say that its ok for your flawed team to remain flawed just because some other flawed team does the same?


I'm not talking about other flawed teams, I'm talking about Duke, UCONN and Memphis...all some of the top teams this year who have lost questionable games....Look at our losses, to the #1 and #5 team and then Washington who is the #12 team....All three teams we could have easily beat and we have won all of the games that we were supposed to...(sure we haven't beat up on them by a wide margin, but a win is a win)

Basically, there is a great parody in the game this year and any team can beat any other team on any given day...We our yet to lose while other top teams have...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I have so many thoughts on the Subject of Gonzaga I don't know where to start, At the end of the game it wasn't goal tending, Errol Knight didn't touch the ball. Derek Ravio should not start over Errol Knight, him and Pendergraft and a few others are the only ones on the team who go 100% the whole game. Adam Morrison annoys the hell out of me as a Big Zag fan. He scores a ton of points and is a demon on the offensive side of the ball, but he almost never hustles on the defensive side of the ball. Gonzaga has the talent and coaching to make the Final Four but the mindset to get knocked out in the 2nd round, and I think there is a bigger chance that they will get knocked out in the 2nd round than get to the final four.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that playing in the WCC has really hurt Gorgonzola(that's what my brother always calls them at least) in the past and it looks to me like it's going to hurt them again this year.I really wonder if they are coasting or if they really aren't any better than they have looked in the past month.Judging by their current play they just are completely over rated.I think they have some talent,but they just don't seem to care about playing defense and their offense seems to be grossly underachieving compared to their play earlier this season.

I really wonder if they will not fall to a three or four seed without losing,because honestly you can find more deserving teams if you choose to consider most (if not all) of their conference victories irrelevant in the context of an NCAA resume.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I hope they get a four seed.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> Zags, like George Washington are frauds. NCAA tournament is going to show it.



you're really going out on the limb there after they've looked dreadful in their conferance tournament. you want all the zags fans to say we agree we're not that good, well we agree(speaking for myself) we're not that good, you know what, they never ssaid they were a powerhouse, but they have held their own against the michigan states, the uconns, the memphis, the okla. states and u of wash of the world, cut them some slack.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Zags have been frauds though for years. Since Casey Calvary left in '01.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

HKF said:


> The Zags have been frauds though for years. Since Casey Calvary left in '01.


they're a mid major,play in a weak conferance and dont get the top recruits, i really dont know how the word fraud applies, knock yourself out though.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> The Zags have been frauds though for years. Since Casey Calvary left in '01.


I'm not so sure that I would agree with that.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I'm not so sure that I would agree with that.


the thing i think that irratates some is their high ranking. personally i dont know why they are as high as they are. if they had won maybe 3 or 4 out of 5 in their tough non conferance shedule i could see it but they didnt. they beat okla state. msu and should of beaten washington i thought but they didnt. winning in their weak conferance gets them pushed higher than i think they should. i'm not a seeding expert for the tournament but i would put them at the top of the 4 seeds, which i guess means they are the 13th best team out there. i would have no problem with that.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm not sure what to make of Gonzaga. They certainly have an "on switch", which we saw for a grand total of 5 minutes in the last two nights. I don't think I'll be picking them to go deep into the tournament, but people need to stop acting so surprised and horrified that this team is ranked so high. We all know how the polls work. When you win, and the teams in front of you lose, you move up. That's how it has always worked, and Gonzaga hasn't lost in a long time. We've seen this a hundred times in the past, but this time everybody is complaining about it because Gonzaga is a mid-major.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I'm not sure what to make of Gonzaga. They certainly have an "on switch", which we saw for a grand total of 5 minutes in the last two nights. I don't think I'll be picking them to go deep into the tournament, but people need to stop acting so surprised and horrified that this team is ranked so high. We all know how the polls work. When you win, and the teams in front of you lose, you move up. That's how it has always worked, and Gonzaga hasn't lost in a long time. We've seen this a hundred times in the past, but this time everybody is complaining about it because Gonzaga is a mid-major.



right on as far as the polls go, the thing that hurts them is their guard play, which i think is weak, too many turnovers and too many open 3's allowed. their frontline with morrison and j.p. and now heytvelt getting more pt is very good, mallon i dont care for but overall a good frontline. errol knight gives them a good wing stopper. i think they'll get by the first weekend, would like to see them match up with duke and have a batista/williams and redick/morrison matchup after that i'll just sit back and enjoy.


----------

